# DNA podmod



## Resistance (13/4/22)

Geekvape Z100C DNA Kit


Geekvape, as one of the worldwide best vapor brands, produces vape innovation and creates best user experience for e-cigarette industry. From starter kits to the most durable vape mods to leakproof cloud-maker tanks, vape a healthy life with Geekvape.




www.geekvape.com

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/4/22)

Resistance said:


> Geekvape Z100C DNA Kit
> 
> 
> Geekvape, as one of the worldwide best vapor brands, produces vape innovation and creates best user experience for e-cigarette industry. From starter kits to the most durable vape mods to leakproof cloud-maker tanks, vape a healthy life with Geekvape.
> ...



I hope it comes with a rebuildable RDTA pod... will be on it like Will Smith on Chris Rock!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/22)

What a waste of DNA chipsets!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (13/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> What a waste of DNA chipsets!


I like pod and podmods so I can't agree with you there. Maybe turns out great and maybe not, bit there is an adaptor available for RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (13/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> What a waste of DNA chipsets!


All these manufacturers whether it's the smallest, lightest etc like to claim something so Geekvapes marketing could be the "World's Most Expensive Pod Mod"!

I can see a market for it especially as it's the first one, but you make a valid point!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I hope it comes with a rebuildable RDTA pod... will be on it like Will Smith on Chris Rock!!!


Would expect so, if it has Replay but not a rebuildable option as a pod mod it becomes a sort of "what's the point"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/22)

Timwis said:


> All these manufacturers whether it's the smallest, lightest etc like to claim something so Geekvapes marketing could be the "World's Most Expensive Pod Mod"!
> 
> I can see a market for it especially as it's the first one, but you make a valid point!


They’re not the first ones to offer a DNA pod system. I remember there was something released by Lost Vape a few years ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/22)

The Orion, it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (13/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> They’re not the first ones to offer a DNA pod system. I remember there was something released by Lost Vape a few years ago


Same as some YiHi devices but they use propriety DNA chipsets, in the case of Lost Vape it was the DNA Go it was especially designed for the particular device!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (13/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> The Orion, it is.


The Orion used DNA Go and not the standard DNA chipset, it also only worked with the "limited" DNA Go escribe software and not the standard escribe software!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (14/4/22)

Timwis said:


> The Orion used DNA Go and not the standard DNA chipset, it also only worked with the "limited" DNA Go escribe software and not the standard escribe software!


Yes it wasn't fully customisable. Hopefully this one will be

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (14/4/22)

Resistance said:


> Yes it wasn't fully customisable. Hopefully this one will be


Yes it's the brand new DNA 100C so will be a pod mod comfortably over £100!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

